# Modem/router with no antenna & Beer/Soda Can Wifi Booster



## cgm707 (Aug 22, 2006)

My dual modem/router does not have a visible antennae. Does anyone know if there is still a way to boost the wifi signal using the beer/soda can method?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I am not aware of any method to effectively boost wi-fi signals.
Not having external antennae is not unusual.
What distance are you trying to reach and what types of obstructions are in the signal path?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 22, 2006)

When I am in the kitchen, the router/modem in the bedroom (1200 sq.ft. House) isn't reaching that far.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> What distance are you trying to reach and what types of obstructions are in the signal path?


Different routers can achieve different distance but things between the router and the device can lower the effective distance considerably.
What is the device you want to connect and what is the device using for wi-fi reception?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 22, 2006)

Trying to get a wifi signal on my Macbook or iPad in the kitchen.

I don't know the answer to your other question.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any obstructions (i.e. walls-floors-even large furniture) can obstruct the signal.
Do you get a signal to those devices if you move closer to the router?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a signal on those devices in the kitchen.........I am just trying to get a better signal because currently the signal is weak in the kitchen.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you get a weak signal that close, you have a problem with your service or the router.


----------

